# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  ψαχνω ups και καμμενο

## steliosAa

καλησπερα, ψαχνω ενα ups καμμενο καθαρα για εκπεδευτικους σκοπους, δεν με ενδιαφερει σε τι βαθμο θα ειναι καμμενο ουτε η υπαρξη μπαταριων.

αν υπαρχει κατι που να ειναι αχρηστο για καποιον , θα το ηθελα ..

ευχαριστω

----------


## stinger

εχω ups το οποιο δεν χρειαζομαι αλλα ειμαι απο επαρχια και εχει αρκετο βαρος και δεν ξερω αν σε συμφερει να στο στειλω...

----------


## Gaou

εχω και εγώ πλακέτα απο ups η οποια δεν ξερω σε τι λειτουργική κατασταση ειναι . αν θέλεις ειμαι κοντα στην εξοδο της ανθούσας της αττική οδού . στειλε μου μύνημα

----------


## tgi

Παύλο,
Εχω και εγώ ένα ups σε "τεύχη"!!!!
Εχω μονο την πλακέτα και κάτι σπασμένα πλαστικά και η πρόσοψη!

----------


## Gaou

ο ανθρωπος εχει χαθει . νομιζω ότι θα προτιμησει τον κοντινότερο τάσο οποτε μάλλον εσενα....

----------


## steliosAa

οχι παιδια υποχρεωσεις δεν με εχουν αφησει να ηρεμησω καθολου ,   απανταω σε καθε ενα ξεχωριστα στα πμ σημερα,, ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον

----------

